# Got my N900 ! <<pics and impressions>>



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Guys ! So i finally succumbed and went in for the Nokia N900 and i must say it was the correct decision.

*symbian-lifeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/22032010104-300x225.jpg

The device while slightly thick , feels really good in the hand. The keyboard may take a bit of time to get used. 

The screen is THE best resistive TS i've used... in fact i'd go as far as saying that leaving aside multi-touch , this can even compete with the iPhone 

*symbian-lifeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/22032010108-300x225.jpg

The browser on the device has to be experienced. It can access any website i have tried on it. In fact , because of the flash compatibility , i could also run grooveshark on it  

The camera is quite good , i would say slightly better than the N97 mini and takes fantastic photos in good lighting conditions. Here is a photo taken from the N900...

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv232/dhruvrock2000/20100402_010.jpg

Media Player

32GB of memory , big screen , divx / xvid compatibility ... what else could one want 

More impressions later as i spend more time with it ... Please post your feedback / comments / etc


----------



## raj_in (Jun 16, 2010)

nice picture
i would like to see an indoor shot & a outside night shot


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah .. i'll try to get something up ASAP . I was just having some fun controlling the TV with this widget called Irreco for the N900 

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------

Here you go ! This was taken last night...

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv232/dhruvrock2000/20100325_016.jpg

Please let me know if anyone has any queries... i will try my best to answer them !


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

is it now compatible with Nokia Ovi client PC application. When I used this phone last year, it wasn't.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks guys !

@Desiibond 

No ... afaik it is not compatible but i've been able to do pretty much everything without it so i guess it shouldnt be an issue..


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 16, 2010)

The speaker of N900 does not sound too loud, I wonder if in a Noisy Background one would be able to hear a call ring or not ? Whats your experience is the ringtone loud enough.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

I havent been in a very noisy environment yet to test it but its ok... not very loud but i think it will be possible to hear it ring. 

Oh and dual speakers ftw for playing video on the device !


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

the vibration on N900 is very strong that you wont need to depend on ringtone


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pics are really really awesome...


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

I havent been in a very noisy environment yet to test it but its ok... not very loud but i think it will be possible to hear it ring. 

Oh and dual speakers ftw for playing video on the device ! 

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

I havent been in a very noisy environment yet to test it but its ok... not very loud but i think it will be possible to hear it ring. 

Oh and dual speakers ftw for playing video on the device ! 

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

I havent been in a very noisy environment yet to test it but its ok... not very loud but i think it will be possible to hear it ring. 

Oh and dual speakers ftw for playing video on the device ! 

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

I havent been in a very noisy environment yet to test it but its ok... not very loud but i think it will be possible to hear it ring. 

Oh and dual speakers ftw for playing video on the device !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 17, 2010)

desiibond said:


> the vibration on N900 is very strong that you wont need to depend on ringtone



Oh yeah .. i can definitely confirm this. Calling the vibration strong would be an understatement. I could feel it and hear it easily while walking through a crowded market so hearing / feeling the device would not be a problem.

@gagan 

I'll get some more pics up.. i am frankly surprised by how good the camera is....


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 17, 2010)

My neighborhood retailer is quoting 27k. Is it a good price?


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 18, 2010)

27000 is a pretty good price.. My dealer wants me to pay 27,500

Nice photos dude... can you put up some more ?


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats Krazzy.........!

Howz mail checking?

Browsing must be really cool!


----------



## mandrake (Jun 18, 2010)

guys, i saw n900 for 24,500 on ebay.
please check it.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 18, 2010)

GERMZ said:


> 27000 is a pretty good price.. My dealer wants me to pay 27,500
> 
> Nice photos dude... can you put up some more ?



Either the camera is too good or follower of krazzy is an expert photographer...I have tried to click snaps using my N85 (5MP camera) and failed to get as decent photographs as posted above by him


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 18, 2010)

dhan_shh said:


> Congrats Krazzy.........!
> 
> Howz mail checking?
> 
> Browsing must be really cool!




Mail checking is very cool, you get nice notifications on top of the screen and you can click to read the mail. Very convenient


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 18, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> Either the camera is too good or follower of krazzy is an expert photographer...I have tried to click snaps using my N85 (5MP camera) and failed to get as decent photographs as posted above by him




Hahaha... i am no expert ... just interested in photography  

The camera on this thing is quite good infact as you can see... The noise levels are definitely under control even in completely dark environment with just ambient lighting. Above that you can see that the shutter was quick enought to prevent blurriness even when not using the flash. 
I am impressed... Taking a few more photos... will post soon. 

One thing i've noticed is that noise levels go up when in incandescent light and using flash. but then this is a cellphone camera...

Fire away your questions guys .. i am enjoying this


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 18, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> My neighborhood retailer is quoting 27k. Is it a good price?



No. Its available for 25.5k. Some places even retailing at 24.5k


----------



## red dragon (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 18, 2010)

@Red Dragon - Thanks mate ! 

@Nikhil - After using this device... i think that paying even 1 or 2 k is quite ok


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 18, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> @Red Dragon - Thanks mate !
> 
> @Nikhil - After using this device... i think that paying even 1 or 2 k is quite ok



Glad you like your N900 

I am using it for the last one week & have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Nikhil...

What did you not like about the N900 ? You said you have mixed reactions...

I am enjoying the cellphone right now so would like to know what you did not like.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ My initial thoughts on the N900 are posted here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1249861-post233.html


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey... read your post. Hmm interesting to get another persons perspective on the device.

Well i pretty much found all the types of apps i needed. Games might be limited but then thats what emulators are there for 

On the thickness part , i would disagree a little bit as the device i think fits really well in the hand.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 18, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> The speaker of N900 does not sound too loud, I wonder if in a Noisy Background one would be able to hear a call ring or not ? Whats your experience is the ringtone loud enough.


 
I've experienced the same problem. With headset the music quality is outstanding

N900 is heavy, 180G, which gives a feel of a strong build quality. So it speakers should be good. It is the software bug which should subsequently be cleard with next fireware release.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 19, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> Hey... read your post. Hmm interesting to get another persons perspective on the device.
> 
> Well i pretty much found all the types of apps i needed. Games might be limited but then thats what emulators are there for
> 
> On the thickness part , i would disagree a little bit as the device i think fits really well in the hand.



Hmm. I am willing to somehow manage with the thickness of the phone & lack of portrait browsing throughout the phone. But there is simply no good app for Twitter. And Twitter is one of my most used application on a mobile.


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 20, 2010)

Guys,

Especially @Maverick786us @nikhilpai @Follower of Krazzy

I read it on someoone's post I think it was @nikhilpai that the Screen Resolution of the N900 is breathtaking. So do you guys think it is of any match to the screen of the iPhone, I have a feeling that the iPhone screen is more Vivid, Bright isn't it ? What do you guys think. Hence I think watching a Video or a Movie on the iPhone is more pleasurable then the N900 ? is it not ? I kind of feel that the N900 screen is a little dim. What do the New owners of the N900 feel ?

@Maverick786us so r u confirming that the speaker of the N900 is not loud enough to give a ringtone which can be even heard in Noisy Backgrounds ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 20, 2010)

Nah its just the flashy interface of iPhone that makes it look bright. Yes with present firmware only 64K colors are present, which gives the look and feel of N900s screen bit dull. But with significant firmware update N900 too will support 16-Bit colors, that will be great


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Especially @Maverick786us @nikhilpai @Follower of Krazzy
> 
> ...




I personally felt that movie playback on N900 was pretty good. But you just can't hold this device in hand for long time. That is why I still prefer watching videos on thinner and lighter devices like ipod touch, legend.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 21, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Especially @Maverick786us @nikhilpai @Follower of Krazzy
> 
> ...




The screen resolution is 800x480 which is vastly superior to that of the iPhone and is only marginally lower than that of iPhone 4. So when you play your 700MB rips , they will play at about the native resolution , so you will actually get more detail  in the video than on an iPhone.

Also ... as i said , ringtones are easy to hear.




maverick786us said:


> Nah its just the flashy interface of iPhone that makes it look bright. Yes with present firmware only 64K colors are present, which gives the look and feel of N900s screen bit dull. But with significant firmware update N900 too will support 16-Bit colors, that will be great



Agree




desiibond said:


> I personally felt that movie playback on N900 was pretty good. But you just can't hold this device in hand for long time. That is why I still prefer watching videos on thinner and lighter devices like ipod touch, legend.



And thats why there is a kickstand on the device ^.^


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 21, 2010)

Agree on all accounts , i too own this device and multimedia on it is absolutely great with the included 32GB memory AND the memory card slot.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 21, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> And thats why there is a kickstand on the device ^.^



nah. kickstand wont' work if you want to watch a video while traveling. works only when you are on a desk in which case, I would prefer to watch the movie on a monitor or TV


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 21, 2010)

desiibond said:


> nah. kickstand wont' work if you want to watch a video while traveling. works only when you are on a desk in which case, I would prefer to watch the movie on a monitor or TV



Yeah kinda true... but i am willing to compromise a bit for the added ability of just dumping movies onto the huge mass memory and just playback video without worrying about formats.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 21, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Especially @Maverick786us @nikhilpai @Follower of Krazzy
> 
> ...


 
What I personally think is N900 has got excellent speakers. Its is the present applications that disabling the speakers stretch its legs. No equalizer, no speaker loudning option, no 3-D ringtone.

Since this is LINUX, so we can boost the speaker volume programmatically. Even a 3rd party media player should work. Still I don't consider the speaker volume low but after having N95, whose speaker volume is Ear bursting, I find N900s speaker volume low.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 21, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> What I personally think is N900 has got excellent speakers. Its is the present applications that disabling the speakers stretch its legs. No equalizer, no speaker loudning option, no 3-D ringtone.
> 
> Since this is LINUX, so we can boost the speaker volume programmatically. Even a 3rd party media player should work. Still I don't consider the speaker volume low but after having N95, whose speaker volume is Ear bursting, I find N900s speaker volume low.



The speakers on the device are good enough to hear the ringtones properly but yeah i agree that those software options are not available.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 21, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> The speakers on the device are good enough to hear the ringtones properly but yeah i agree that those software options are not available.


 
They are good, But just like N95, which can produce armor piercing loud noise with the ringtone, N900 speakers don't that loudness


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 22, 2010)

desiibond said:


> I personally felt that movie playback on N900 was pretty good. But you just can't hold this device in hand for long time. That is why I still prefer watching videos on thinner and lighter devices like ipod touch, legend.


 
What is it, are you a girl or what, who can't hold a 180G gadget on your hands. I think its exagguration that N900 is big. If you want to enjoy movies, multimedia and gaming you need a big device with big screen. You can't expect to enjoy all this in a gadget that is of a matchbox's size. 

I think Milestone and Samsung Omin are more bulky than N900, yes N900 is bit heavy because of its excellent build quality. 

Its screen is surrounded by metal. You drop your N900 and it will have serious impact on your floors shine. Yes its battery couver is something which I feel is bit flimsy


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 22, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> They are good, But just like N95, which can produce armor piercing loud noise with the ringtone, N900 speakers don't that loudness





maverick786us said:


> What is it, are you a girl or what, who can't hold a 180G gadget on your hands. I think its exagguration that N900 is big. If you want to enjoy movies, multimedia and gaming you need a big device with big screen. You can't expect to enjoy all this in a gadget that is of a matchbox's size.
> 
> I think Milestone and Samsung Omin are more bulky than N900, yes N900 is bit heavy because of its excellent build quality.
> 
> Its screen is surrounded by metal. You drop your N900 and it will have serious impact on your floors shine. Yes its battery couver is something which I feel is bit flimsy



Haha Agree mate ! It is a strong device  With all the features which are included in the device , you need space to place the components.


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice buy dude... I got mine a few days back. A very impressive device i must say. Great web browser and good multimedia functionality as well. What sort of apps are you using ? I enjoy using emulators on it for classic NES games


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 22, 2010)

Ethereal said:


> Nice buy dude... I got mine a few days back. A very impressive device i must say. Great web browser and good multimedia functionality as well. What sort of apps are you using ? I enjoy using emulators on it for classic NES games


 

Do let me know if you come across any high end 3-d game like bouncing ball which uses its fully 3-D graphic potential. I am really missing Skype and Fring, because in indian edition these softwares have been removed because of VoIP issues. Skype is not available for download for N900. Does anyone knows any torrent or any unofficial site from where I can download and install Skype in my N900??


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 22, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Do let me know if you come across any high end 3-d game like bouncing ball which uses its fully 3-D graphic potential. I am really missing Skype and Fring, because in indian edition these softwares have been removed because of VoIP issues. Skype is not available for download for N900. Does anyone knows any torrent or any unofficial site from where I can download and install Skype in my N900??



I don't know why people are so reluctant to Flash again to the Global Version of Firmware Update PR 1.2

Read this link if it helps...Go Through the question that I had asked to the author of this Post, who had bought a N900 in India when it was launched so even it didn't have any Skype on it and he re-flashed to a Global Version thats it !! Big Deal !!

Coverage From The Nokia N900 Launch Event In India – Goes On Sale June 9 | The MeeGo Blog - Formerly Maemo Central


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 22, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> I don't know why people are so reluctant to Flash again to the Global Version of Firmware Update PR 1.2
> 
> Read this link if it helps...Go Through the question that I had asked to the author of this Post, who had bought a N900 in India when it was launched so even it didn't have any Skype on it and he re-flashed to a Global Version thats it !! Big Deal !!
> 
> Coverage From The Nokia N900 Launch Event In India – Goes On Sale June 9 | The MeeGo Blog - Formerly Maemo Central


 

But if I flash to global version the warranty will be removed


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 22, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> But if I flash to global version the warranty will be removed




I have already answered your this question. You are asking the same question again.


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 23, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Do let me know if you come across any high end 3-d game like bouncing ball which uses its fully 3-D graphic potential. I am really missing Skype and Fring, because in indian edition these softwares have been removed because of VoIP issues. Skype is not available for download for N900. Does anyone knows any torrent or any unofficial site from where I can download and install Skype in my N900??



Will be sure to let you know... But you cant just download Skype like that  There might be an application in Maemo Select for it , i'll check and let you know.


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 23, 2010)

Ethereal said:


> Will be sure to let you know... But you cant just download Skype like that  There might be an application in Maemo Select for it , i'll check and let you know.



I guess people have tried downloading Skype directly. It just doesnt work is what I have heard and Read.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 23, 2010)

The dev community is great. But have you seen the graphics on the Bounce game ? Shows off the graphics chip on the phone.... You should also try out Angry Birds. Thats an extremely addictive game for the N900.


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 23, 2010)

Loved angry birds... Does anyone know how to send MMS from the phone ?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2010)

It doesn't support MMSes (and Video calls and PTT) AFAIK


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 23, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> It doesn't support MMSes (and Video calls and PTT) AFAIK



There is an application in the Maemo App Store called fMMS which lets you send me MMS from the N900.


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 23, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> It doesn't support MMSes (and Video calls and PTT) AFAIK



It does not have a Native MMS Application which is inbuilt. But still there are Apps for it, to send MMS. what is PTT anyways ?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 23, 2010)

hehehe dnt let me say it...no one uses it even if it is there in their handsets (neither do I )


Actually it is Push To Talk


@Ethereal: thanks buddy, I didn't know that


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 24, 2010)

Hehe... no problem 

And ya its right...nobody uses Push To Talk.  

Oh and something you might want to try... RotateDaemon gives you 360 degree screen rotation on the N900 so you can finally get portrait mode on the device.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah.. Already tried it. Works ok enough. The screen rotation is quite quick and it allows you to use it with one hand.


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 26, 2010)

Found this interesting Video, Could be an eye opener for a Lot of people...maybe since the iPhone 4 is here this may be a little old story...But with iPhone 4 already having some problems before it is even released this could be nerve calming news for all the N900 users 

Everything iDon’t N900 Does  maemo.tv - maemo.tv is your visual resource for all things maemo


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 28, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Found this interesting Video, Could be an eye opener for a Lot of people...maybe since the iPhone 4 is here this may be a little old story...But with iPhone 4 already having some problems before it is even released this could be nerve calming news for all the N900 users
> 
> Everything iDon’t N900 Does maemo.tv - maemo.tv is your visual resource for all things maemo


 

That link is all about just the basic features of N900, which everyone is familier with.


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Guys R u guys using any Screengaurd on the N900, I am in two minds to put it on or not...I have a feeling, putting a screen guard would obstruct its true viewing so I am kind of confused.

If you guys already put a screen guard, do you feel any distortion in the viewing quality with and without the screenguard. Which Screen Guard are you guys using ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought that it already comes with a screenguard. Because if you look at hole on the top centre, thats the cut they made so that voice input does'nt get disrupted. 

A screenguard will not affect the viewing, but it might affect the accuracy of touchscreen. Even I am looking for a screenguard because its screen is very much sensitve to fingure touch. If anyone has tried it please let me know, how much does it affect the touchscreen accuracy.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 28, 2010)

Hacked N900 blazes through Froyo -- Engadget


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 28, 2010)

Garbage said:


> Hacked N900 blazes through Froyo -- Engadget


 

Very Stale News...


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Garbage said:


> Hacked N900 blazes through Froyo -- Engadget



whoa awesome... thanks for *sharing* the news


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 28, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> whoa awesome... thanks for *sharing* the news


 

This news has been on quite a lot of Forums from a Month and Half or so...


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 2, 2010)

It is very interesting indeed. Can you elaborate on it ? I mean... have you tried it yourself ?


----------



## Kvishal (Jul 3, 2010)

Do any of you guys see PR 1.2 Global Version Firmware Update in your Apps Manager in the N900. I was wondering if any of you guys have, or are thinking to Flash to the Global version of Firmware Update PR 1.2. It seems Nokia Launched the N900 in India before having a Team of N900 Experts in their Customer Service Department, who give some Rubbish answers on any questions you ask them on the N900. They absolutely do not have any detailed information about the phone, except they just give you the Hardware Spec which is avilable on the Net aswell...

I had called them up on how do I flash to the Global Version of PR 1.2 in my N900 and the answer I got it is once you have bought a N900 device in India, Which comes with the pre-installed  version of PR 1.2 you cannot again Re-Flash to the Global Version of PR 1.2 for  want of Skype Video Calling Feature, simply because all N900 devices sold in  India would have a India Specific IMEI & Product Code, which would not allow  the user to Flash it to the Global Version of PR 1.2. Which people on the International MAEMO 5 and N900 Community and Forums have totally rubbished it. saying the Guy you spoke to in Nokia has no Idea what he is talking about...and he is just bullshitting you.One can always Flash it if not through FOTA using the emmc flasher on the PC. So before doing it I thought of asking you guys If you have already done it ? if yes was it successful ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 4, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Do any of you guys see PR 1.2 Global Version Firmware Update in your Apps Manager in the N900. I was wondering if any of you guys have, or are thinking to Flash to the Global version of Firmware Update PR 1.2. It seems Nokia Launched the N900 in India before having a Team of N900 Experts in their Customer Service Department, who give some Rubbish answers on any questions you ask them on the N900. They absolutely do not have any detailed information about the phone, except they just give you the Hardware Spec which is avilable on the Net aswell...
> 
> I had called them up on how do I flash to the Global Version of PR 1.2 in my N900 and the answer I got it is once you have bought a N900 device in India, Which comes with the pre-installed version of PR 1.2 you cannot again Re-Flash to the Global Version of PR 1.2 for want of Skype Video Calling Feature, simply because all N900 devices sold in India would have a India Specific IMEI & Product Code, which would not allow the user to Flash it to the Global Version of PR 1.2. Which people on the International MAEMO 5 and N900 Community and Forums have totally rubbished it. saying the Guy you spoke to in Nokia has no Idea what he is talking about...and he is just bullshitting you.One can always Flash it if not through FOTA using the emmc flasher on the PC. So before doing it I thought of asking you guys If you have already done it ? if yes was it successful ?


 

Even I faced the same problem, these F-U-C-K-ing nokia customer center people always comes up with that kind of bullshit and give negative answer. I downloaded the latest global firmware and tried to flash it
but it always says "USB device not conneted". It looks like some problem with 64-bit VISTA sign. Can someone tell me if I can obtain Skype or fring for Nokai N900 illegally?


----------



## Kvishal (Jul 4, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Even I faced the same problem, these F-U-C-K-ing nokia customer center people always comes up with that kind of bullshit and give negative answer. I downloaded the latest global firmware and tried to flash it
> but it always says "USB device not conneted". It looks like some problem with 64-bit VISTA sign. Can someone tell me if I can obtain Skype or fring for Nokai N900 illegally?



Hope this helps...

How To: Flash Your Nokia N900

Let me know after you've flashed were you able to make Video calls ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 4, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Hope this helps...
> 
> How To: Flash Your Nokia N900
> 
> Let me know after you've flashed were you able to make Video calls ?


 

Have you tried it??


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 5, 2010)

Unfortunately it didn't work for me, because with Windows VISTA 64-Bit there is an issue of driver signing. I will try it on one of my friend's PC who is having old 32-Bit Windows XP


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey do let us know hot it goes k 

BTW... anyone tried Transmission on it ? I used MTNL 3G Sim and was getting close 250kbps download speeds


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Transmission works very well for urgent torrent use and for portable use  I use it sometimes when i am away from home and it is ofcourse beneficial to have 32GB of inbuilt memory !!


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 15, 2010)

How many of you play TowerBloxx on the N900 ? This game is extremely addictive and i am really enjoying it. I think it uses the Open GL GPU of the device.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 16, 2010)

Interesting game. I liked it a lot. Gameloft should make some more games for the N900.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2010)

Tower Bloxx - Free Puzzle and Board Game from AddictingGames!

you can play the game online from this link


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 16, 2010)

I installed Wifi switcher, which is a very good utility for saving the battery.


----------



## duh (Jul 17, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Hope this helps...
> 
> How To: Flash Your Nokia N900
> 
> Let me know after you've flashed were you able to make Video calls ?




i dont know if my comments are void or valid, i did fry too many routers with wrong firmware and i had to jtag them up and they worked fine, this includes the wrt54g v5, yes the pissing off dreaded cdfb type. and i then screwed up the flash totally and there was a point of no turning back. it has 2 MB ram and 8 MB flash, so i remodded it up with 32 MB ram and 1 GB flash, yes its a little slow, but its fine by me, along with POA and batterypacks.
now i been playing with maemo for quite a while, and i feel okay and comfortable with it, i am up with LFS for n900, so there i did learn see a post which shows almost similar method to jtag up a totally bricked phone. once again, its for those who are daredevils. if you wish to void your warranty fully, and tame this beast and obey your commands? i will suggest you to try the jtag method. 
but alas this is arm, so jtag which is for mips will not fit in IIRC, so you may need to grab your hands on avr jtag ice varieties. there is a serial port also. si guess if you pin properly? or a sitting pin duck? then you can un/de-brick it w/o any issue, and go too and fro firmwares and if you are of the techie dev type? try build your own mer or scratchbox2 or maemo5 sdk or meego sdk. choice is yours. good luck.
yes if you screw up the firmware upgrade and it goes choppy you can still avr jtag ice it up and recover. 
i am still waiting for the secret link from "follower of krazyy" yet to touch this monster with my own hand and call it mine.
still guessing.:glass-jumping:


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 19, 2010)

Dude.. i've tried getting in touch with you but u didnt pick up the phone. 

Anyways... i believe there is a recovery mode on the N900. It is possible to recover the default kernel. M not THAT deep into the modding part though so can be wrong.

so... tried a new applications ! New version of Transmission. Works great ! Full fledged bittorrent on the phone


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been using the FM Transmitter widget lately. It integrates with the FM Boost app as well so that when you start transmitting , the power level of the transmission is raised and interference is very low.


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 20, 2010)

FM Transmitter is one of my most used features on the device. It makes it so easy to output music from my cellphone to the car stereo this way


----------



## Kvishal (Jul 20, 2010)

Ethereal said:


> FM Transmitter is one of my most used features on the device. It makes it so easy to output music from my cellphone to the car stereo this way



How was the Sound Output ?


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 20, 2010)

I have also used the FM transmitter on the device. After i enable FM Boost , the audio quality is pretty good. Interference is almost absent on a clean channel. 

@follower of krazzy : Thanks for the info about the FM Boost widget which enables it alongside. That should be very useful.


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 21, 2010)

Please suggest some more applications for the N900 ! It is interesting to read about better applications for this awesome device.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 21, 2010)

Go to App Manager and you can find a complete List of Applications that you like


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Maverick , do you know how to enable the extras ? I think there are more apps there ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 21, 2010)

Whichever application that is available online will get displayed there.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Maverick ! I have been trying out the various application for the N900 and i am really enjoying them. Its such an awesome device


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 23, 2010)

Guys , i just tried out the F Cam application. It is a must try app ! It allows you to take HDR photos on your phone !!! How cool is that !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 23, 2010)

It is a pretty impressive application.. The best part of it has to be that it is an API and can allow the installation of plugins.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 26, 2010)

GERMZ said:


> Guys , i just tried out the F Cam application. It is a must try app ! It allows you to take HDR photos on your phone !!! How cool is that !


 

Is it available in App Store or you directly downloaded it from OVI store?


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 29, 2010)

I got it from the Ovi Store. Its a pretty cool app in fact. I'll upload some pics later which i took with this application. Can bring out some really interesting images !


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 29, 2010)

Ethereal said:


> I got it from the Ovi Store. Its a pretty cool app in fact. I'll upload some pics later which i took with this application. Can bring out some really interesting images !


 

Can you show me the link please


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone here used the Grooveshark app ? I can seem to get the playlists working ! Can someone help !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey ! Just use the '+' button to add it to the playlist !


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 30, 2010)

@Krazzy : Thanks for that , even i couldnt figure it out ! 

I think the UI could do with a bit of work but otherwise the application is awesome ! I make use of it all the time


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 30, 2010)

The UI is utilitarian not really fancy but then we are "LISTENING" to music not watching it 

Anyways , the 32GB of memory + expandable card slot alone make use the media player much more than the grooveshark service.


----------



## ladoo1985 (Jul 30, 2010)

For all the Nokia N900 Fan out there....Check the below link.
Nokia N900 Running Vagrant Story, NFS 4, Dino Crisis 2, Resident Evil and FF IX @ 930Mhz


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 6, 2010)

@ladoo

My N900 is running stable at 1.1GHz Awesome huh !


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 7, 2010)

Even without overclocking , i am satisfied with the speed of my phone. My N900 can open the full desktop version of facebook , twitter and yahoo meme ! It is the best mobile browser i have ever used in fact...

For people who might want to use a facebook application , there is one called Facebrick which gives you access to  basic services of facebook.


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 11, 2010)

@krazzy How did you overclock your device ?

@Germz Totally agree ! The N900 makes for a perfect social networking device which when coupled with great im integration and a perfect keyboard is one of the best devices for connecting with friends on the go !


----------



## romikhan57 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Guys ! Do you read comics on your N900 ? I am using Comix to do that. I also like FBReader because it converts my N900 into a proper eBook reader !


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 12, 2010)

I just mentioned the very same in another thread. I would suggest you to also try out some other utilities like QTIrreco which is a remote control application created with the help of Qt.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 12, 2010)

I am also using Tweakr, It puts a lot of handy utilities and shortcuts into one single menu under the settings tab.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys one of my friend is getting N900 in 2 days but he is worried about its battery life
He says that he has info that battery life is soo poor that it runs for just 8-9 hours and had to be recharged again..

Please give feedback about battery life on N900Thanks


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Sujoy !  I think you should definitely go ahead with the purchase. The battery life is easily good enough to last a day. Its an amazing phone !


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> Hi Sujoy !  I think you should definitely go ahead with the purchase. The battery life is easily good enough to last a day. Its an amazing phone !



U r very late...He have already purchased N900...Thanks for reply


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Sujoy ! I hope your friend likes the N900 ! 

Ask him to install Opera on the N900 as it will make it much easier to browse websites on the EDGE network !


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree that Opera makes a lot of sense on our slow networks atleast till we get good 3G service however on WiFi networks nothing beats the  internal browser on the N900


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 19, 2010)

It is actually quite interesting to see the kind of browsers available on the N900. There is a huge variety... you have just about all the desktop browsers on the device. All of them have been ported to the N900. 
But at the end of the day the microB browser is certainly the best. It works extremely smoothly. The gestures support is great. Over all i would rate it close to the best mobile browsers ever !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone heard if Flash 10.1 will be coming to the N900 ? It doesn't make much of a difference at the moment as all youtube videos are using Flash 9 and they all play perfectly.


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 23, 2010)

@follower of krazzy 

Flash 10.1 was first shown off on the N900. So it is possible that we will see a port of Flash 10.1 on the device. But at the moment it is not essential as it can playback most flash video in the browser !


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 23, 2010)

Is there any way to track stocks on the N900 like on other devices ? I love my N900 but really need this functionality. Any help plz !


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes , use MaeMonkey from the extras repo to track your stocks ! Works brilliantly !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 23, 2010)

@Ethereal : Thanks !

Guy ..do you know that Researchers at University of Manchester have developed a Face Tracking application using the N900 ! The aim for the research is to do both face and voice verification using the camera and microphone built into mobile phones for secure access to apps without passwords.

This was possible only on the N900 because of it being completely open !


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow.... i just saw the video for that. It is certainly very impressive to see. I doubt it if this would have been possible on any other device or operating system. This is why i love my N900 !


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey... can someone help me out with how to get Facebook chat running on the N900 ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 30, 2010)

An addition to the PR1.2 update for the N900 is Facebook Chat. A lot of people seem to have a bit of trouble login into the service due to the username. The service asks for your username in the form of x@chat.facebook.com. The problems comes from the fact that many think your suppose to use the email that you used to sign up with Facebook.

To get this to work, you should login into Facebook on your desktop and  go to Account>Account Settings>Username. The username given here is the one to be used to log into Facebook Chat on the N900 and NOT your email.


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Krazzy ! That was very convenient and easy to use. It is awesome that i can now connect to fb chat directly from my cell phone and so am always in touch...


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 31, 2010)

NP  Let me know if you need more help !


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 1, 2010)

Is it possible to get sync Facebook contacts with the inbuilt phonebook ?


----------



## Anirvann (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes , you need to use Hermes to sync your social networking contacts with the N900 !


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 6, 2010)

All you N900 owners, can any of you guys put some screenshots of how the Push Email looks in the N900, screenshots like how does it look when you receive a new mail, how does the screen look when you open a email. Same is the case with IM.

Would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to buy a used N900... Anybody has it up for sale????


----------



## follower of krazzy (Sep 8, 2010)

@Kvishal : Hey ! I'll put up pics from my phone ASAP !


----------



## Anirvann (Sep 8, 2010)

Any idea if it is possible to create an encrypted password protection database on the N900 ? I would like to carry some important passwords but am afraid that someone might be able to open it...


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, Password safe is an application which does exactly that. It creates a blowfish compatible password database which will encrypt all your data.


----------



## Ethereal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thx for the sugestion Germz ! This is exactly what i was looking for as well...


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 8, 2010)

ur welcome


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 8, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> @Kvishal : Hey ! I'll put up pics from my phone ASAP !



Sure would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont know if any of you guys know this but there is again a another Firmware Update of the N900 due called the PR 1.3. It should be available for all the N900 users to update later this Month. Lets see what it brings more to the N900.

I guess a lof things happening this Month end even Android 2.2 slated to hit the Samsung Galaxy later this Month. So someone thinking of buying any of these phones. Real Need to wait and see how are things turning out.


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes i've heard about PR1.3 

Lets see what kind of updates it brings. I'm quite excited about this new firmware update.. Should be interesting regarding what kind of new features are added to it !


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 15, 2010)

There are no new features that are going to be added to it. It is a update which would be mostly bug fixes on the existing features. So You will not see anything new in terms of new features. There are about 15 Major Bugs that they have found and it would be largely fix of those Bugs, thats it nothing more !


----------



## AeroSkyKnight (Oct 9, 2010)

amritpal2489 said:


> I want to buy a used N900... Anybody has it up for sale????



I am also looking for one... anyone selling?? Under warranty without noticeably big scratches???


----------



## Empirial (Oct 9, 2010)

Anybody tried installing FM Radio app in Nokia N900? Also, it supports Stereo FM or Mono like Galaxy S? BTW is it possible to increase screen brightness?


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 9, 2010)

No PR 1.3 till date.... Any idea y???


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 14, 2010)

amritpal2489 said:


> No PR 1.3 till date.... Any idea y???



It is close now...Coming for sure !! 100%

Whats in store...

*you can easily dual boot between Maemo and Meego on your N900. There is also a possibility of developing applications supporting both operating systems, based on Qt and Qt Mobility APIs on the Maemo side*


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 14, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> It is close now...Coming for sure !! 100%
> 
> Whats in store...
> 
> *you can easily dual boot between Maemo and Meego on your N900. There is also a possibility of developing applications supporting both operating systems, based on Qt and Qt Mobility APIs on the Maemo side*


I am currently dual booting android 2.2. Any chance of triple booting all 3 OSs. That would be freaking awesome. Also I got a tweet from a meego developer and according to him  Meego port as of now is in pre alpha stage. Highly unstable!


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 14, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> I am currently dual booting android 2.2. Any chance of triple booting all 3 OSs. That would be freaking awesome. Also I got a tweet from a meego developer and according to him  Meego port as of now is in pre alpha stage. Highly unstable!



Yes it is not advised to port Meego tIll there is a official confirmation in the form of PR 1.3, It could be potentially risky at this moment. I think some guys have already booted the N900 with Android 2.2.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 26, 2010)

PR 1.3 is out!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2010)

Guys, If anyone is trying to sell their N900, please let me know. It's highly unlike to part with this mobile, but still...


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 29, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Guys, If anyone is trying to sell their N900, please let me know. It's highly unlike to part with this mobile, but still...



Hey Desiibond why this sudden change in attitude towards N900. Going through some of your earlier posts,here on the N900 at one point of time you never liked it right ? For its Bulk, For its dated features which according to you now all the smart phones offer, infact they offer better...Like HTC Desire and Samsung Galaxy-S. So why this sudden change in opinion and interest in buying the N900. Dont get me wrong here..But makes me curious to find out. So what do you think after the 3rd Update is the Phone now better? Even I do own this phone so makes me think how come the biggest critic of this phone has become its fanboy !!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Hey Desiibond why this sudden change in attitude towards N900. Going through some of your earlier posts,here on the N900 at one point of time you never liked it right ? For its Bulk, For its dated features which according to you now all the smart phones offer, infact they offer better...Like HTC Desire and Samsung Galaxy-S. So why this sudden change in opinion and interest in buying the N900. Dont get me wrong here..But makes me curious to find out. So what do you think after the 3rd Update is the Phone now better? Even I do own this phone so makes me think how come the biggest critic of this phone has become its fanboy !!



hmm. there is not much difference in my opinion on this pone. I still won't recommend this phone to everyone who has 25k budget. I recently helped my friend get N8 instead of N900 coz he is more of a casual multimedia user than a geek. And when he initially saw my N900, he thought he should've taken N900 but after using it for few minutes, he felt that N8 is a better choice for him. Same is the result for anyone who are not geeky to know the phone's actual use. 

Now, my earlier phone was Legend. I bought that thinking that it is geeky but unfortunately not. The ROM development for that phone is really really slow and HTC has released only one update in a year and we have no clue on when Froyo is going to be on the phone. So, I needed a phone that is loved by modding community. I had three phones in my mind. N900, HD2 and SGS. I picked N900 for one reason. MeeGo and debian! HD2 is very good (tried my friend's) but it's not a phone for someone like me who has short fingers. I am not able to reach the top leftcorner of display or some of the area on left side of the phone. And SGS is an awesome phone but I wanted to try a different OS this time.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2010)

Guys, has anyone tried to install Firefox beta 4 on N900. I tried couple of times and it's getting hung at "preparing for installation, please wait" step.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 19, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Guys, has anyone tried to install Firefox beta 4 on N900. I tried couple of times and it's getting hung at "preparing for installation, please wait" step.



Have you been able to download it ? It is way too sluggish, takes time to load pages. Too slow at the moment. I use Opera Mini as my second Browser !!


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 21, 2010)

I have tried it once. It downloaded without hitch from app manager. It was way too slow and buggy. I removed it within minutes. The bundled browser which too is based on Mozilla engine is the best.


----------



## Anirvann (Nov 26, 2010)

whats the scene with PR 1.3 guys ! i finally updated it yesterday and responsiveness seems to have improved substantially... for you as well ? what other changes did you feel ?


----------



## Ethereal (Nov 30, 2010)

I noticed that my phone gets properly detected in the Ovi Suite and syncs effectively , that alone makes it a worthwhile update. Seems more snappy ofcourse.


----------



## GERMZ (Nov 30, 2010)

I think the browser is improved quite a bit , even the changelog had mentioned a new browser engine so i think that is quite useful.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Nov 30, 2010)

Addition of the latest Qt libraries is the biggest update to this firmware..


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2010)

btw, I installed Global 1.3 firmware last weekend (for skype)

*wiki.maemo.org/Updating_the_tablet_firmware#Updating_or_re-flashing_the_firmware_using_the_Flasher

The procedure was damn easy to do on a Ubuntu. Didn't work on win7 x64 and RHEL5 x64.


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Guys,

have any of you guys Overclocked your N900 to a higher figure. What is the Max Figure you guys have overclocked your unit to. Any problems after Overclocking it ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 2, 2010)

I havent.  But why you wanna overclock? Its already quick enough. Just asking.


----------



## Anirvann (Dec 4, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> have any of you guys Overclocked your N900 to a higher figure. What is the Max Figure you guys have overclocked your unit to. Any problems after Overclocking it ?



I overclocked it before updating. Now on PR 1.3 , its fast enough as it is. I don't feel the need for it.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 4, 2011)

My  n900 is now running Gingerbread. I hope someone gets a way to make use of phone stack and give option to make phone calls.


----------

